# Acre B-3 (TBT Chat Thread)



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to The Bell Tree's official monthly chat thread, which is the main place to meet other Bell Tree members! At the end of every month, the chat thread will be locked and unpinned, and a new one will be made to take its place. The topic here is up to you: Just make sure it follows all of the rules!

Spam isn't tolerated, so please refrain from using one or two word posts such as "Hi, everyone!" or "That's cool!" in one post, instead saying more than a single sentence. The chat threads are heavily moderated, and if spam is seen, a warn might be issued.

We hope you enjoy your time here!

~TBT Staff


----------



## ƒish (Jun 5, 2006)

Yay June!

happy june everyone.   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 5, 2006)

a little late     

w00t first page


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah happy june, schools are letting out, the warm weather is starting to come (Well in mich. it is) and its one of the best months in AC. What mroe could you ask for? Chuck Noris?


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone posting in this topic!


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't really like Summer. Too hot.   
B)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 5, 2006)

You would rather be in winter? Summer is awesome!


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> You would rather be in winter? Summer is awesome!


 Spring or fall. :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 5, 2006)

Yea Summer isn't my season. I rather Spring and fall. Not to hot or cold.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2006)

Summer and Winter are my favorites!  Spring and Fall are borring.  
:yawn:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 5, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Summer and Winter are my favorites! Spring and Fall are borring. 
:yawn:


   
:blink:			 Really? I like summer and winter but it gets to hot and cold for camping. And I      don't like cabin camping. I must be in a tent.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree! tents or its like, moving you house to a place with a beach. Its not as enjoyable!     
Besides, its fun setting up tents and stuff.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 5, 2006)

This is the order of coolness monthwise:

Summer - Best time of the year, you think its too hot? then stay inside til about 5:00 at night, then go outside... its perfect, besides, night time in the summer is where half the fun is... you're out running around at night waking up the neighboors. : D

Spring - Second best time of the year, you're finally getting out of winter, which by now is annoying, and it feels so warm compared to the icy -6 you were used to.

Winter - Snowboarding alone keeps this in third place... the cold isn't fun, but hey, a walk in the snow is always a good date.     

Fall - horray, leaves, we're thrilled... not really though, you're used to the nice temperatures of summer, and fall feels like you're being shoved into an icechest... then it snows before you know it.


and camping, heh, i'll be gone the 21st of june, and 19th of july... going on some nice campouts with a couple friends.  We're going to get a couple big rafts and take them down this river, its going to take 4 days, and there'll be like 12 of us. : D


----------



## Tyler (Jun 5, 2006)

Ehh... I guess. 

Anyway I'm going camping at Gettysburg this weekend!     			 And Pancake breakfast on Sunday!!!!


----------



## Copper (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't plan to camp this year and spring is not the best month school wise cause your wrapping up the year at that time. However I went to the beach today   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, I would think everyone would vote summer as best season of the year, every year.     

So, how is everyone today?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2006)

Fine. Today was my last day of school. It was kind of boring.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 6, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fine. Today was my last day of school. It was kind of boring.


 I've been out for two weeks now. Welcome out, then.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 6, 2006)

:'(				 My birthday is this Sunday.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 6, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_]    
:'(				 My birthday is this Sunday. [/quote]
 Well, congrats. It's always fun to have a birthday. Well, not if you don't want to get older, that is.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 6, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]    
:'(				 My birthday is this Sunday.


Well, congrats. It's always fun to have a birthday. Well, not if you don't want to get older, that is.    			 [/quote]
 mine is this saturday     

OMG BABY LUIGI IS BEATING LINK!!!!! NOO!!! EVERYONE VOTE FOR LINK


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is this saturday     

OMG BABY LUIGI IS BEATING LINK!!!!! NOO!!! EVERYONE VOTE FOR LINK    			 [/quote]
 BL will win because than it may be the Luigis fighting.


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is this saturday     

OMG BABY LUIGI IS BEATING LINK!!!!! NOO!!! EVERYONE VOTE FOR LINK    			 [/quote]
 Baby Luigi is beating Mario!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby Luigi is beating Mario!    			 [/quote]
   			 I want BL to win.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 6, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]    
:'(				 My birthday is this Sunday.


Well, congrats. It's always fun to have a birthday. Well, not if you don't want to get older, that is.    			 [/quote]
  
-_-			 My birthday won't be on the calendar.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 6, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]    
:'(				 My birthday is this Sunday.


Well, congrats. It's always fun to have a birthday. Well, not if you don't want to get older, that is.    			 [/quote]
 
-_-			 My birthday won't be on the calendar. [/quote]
 Oh yea Thats right.  <_< Sorry.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 6, 2006)

I dont really want you guys to know my age so... It doesnt cahge anything


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay. We can get back on TBT!    
^_^


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 7, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yay. We can get back on TBT!    
^_^


 I see yuh brotha'....wait why am I talking like this? Anyways, yeah that server downtime was annoying.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2006)

At first it said estimated time 5-10 minuntes, I hit refresh 5 minutes later and it was changed to an hour.  :wacko:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know. I wonder what they were doing to the server...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 7, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 maby a little work on ZB


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Proably....


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 7, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but would you rather not go on TBT for an hour or go on with 37828917389102719303792 glitches


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah... ZB comes all at once.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. Proably fixing that glitch from this morning...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 10, 2006)

Now it works.

What was the glitch? I missed it .


----------



## Micah (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm back from my cousin's house. Yay! It's great to be back here!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 10, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Now it works.
> 
> What was the glitch? I missed it .


 it would only show the header of a topic and no post.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 10, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, that again? I thought it was gone after we experienced it for about a month. Oh well, at least this time IF did things fast. I'm sure glad those glitch days are over.

Anyways, I saw another glitch, which wouldn't allow me to post. When I tried to post, all it gave me was a screen saying "InvisionFree Team is working on this board" or something like that. Really strange. Anyways, it's gone now.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 11, 2006)

So, how is everyone? Who's still in school? I am, but I only have 2 1/2 more days, and all the learning is done. So, I dont even know why they MAKE us go.    
-_-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 11, 2006)

My last day was last Friday, so w00t!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 11, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> So, how is everyone? Who's still in school? I am, but I only have 2 1/2 more days, and all the learning is done. So, I dont even know why they MAKE us go.    
-_-


 Oh my, you're still in school? I got out May 25th. But then, you're probably not going to go back until halfway into Sepetember, right?


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 11, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We go back in school early septemeber


----------



## Kyle (Jun 11, 2006)

:'(				
I have 1 full day, and 2 half-days left!!!!!
Just some stupid testings.
So I get out Wednesday.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 11, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> :'(
> I have 1 full day, and 2 half-days left!!!!!
> Just some stupid testings.
> So I get out Wednesday.


 Yeah i get out wednesday, but we have 1 half day


----------



## Kyle (Jun 11, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, we got 2 half days.   <_<


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 11, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate half days. There so dang annoying. >.>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 11, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how?


----------



## Kyle (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey guys... you see my forum bells... yeah.... I'm like, the richest person at TBT right now.    
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Hey guys... you see my forum bells... yeah.... I'm like, the richest person at TBT right now.    
^_^


    			 You bad boy.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 12, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Hey guys... you see my forum bells... yeah.... I'm like, the richest person at TBT right now.    
^_^


----------



## Micah (Jun 12, 2006)

I take it no more Shrubbery rank for you.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Hey guys... you see my forum bells... yeah.... I'm like, the richest person at TBT right now.    
^_^


 Since you can't pay, it's time to take away.

Hmm...that could be in a sig...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

That's called debt, my friend, and it is not friendly    			 :lol:.  Why don't you just make a couple of sigs and then you'll be able to get back to positive numbers.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 14, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had like 3,000 bells and STORM told me I get negative somehow when it only costed 2k.   

I dunno hows the system work.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmmm thats quite weird. Anyways, I  got out of school today


----------



## Kyle (Jun 14, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Hmmm thats quite weird. Anyways, I  got out of school today


 Me too! I'm getting so drunk!!! W00T!

On cola, guys, geez.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because when your name was changed, it wasn't changed in the code.  So you thought you had more bells than you actually did.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's physically impossible    			 you say you're drunk, but you're not physcially drunk .


----------



## Kyle (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, I do stupid things though when I am 'drunk'. So I call it drunk.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 14, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Yeah, I do stupid things though when I am 'drunk'. So I call it drunk.


 Remember, don't drink and drive. Bad things will happen. :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Jun 14, 2006)

lol!!!! I R 1337!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> lol!!!! I R 1337!


How are you on TBT right now if you had 5,000 warns , I'm sure you would've been banned by now!  You're so bad!    			 You make me want to cry :'(.  Nice try on trying to get a new rank...I think I'm going to try and do better .



All hail the new admin!    





 lol jk, if you didn't notice yet >_<


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG You are! Was that a prize in a contest I missed? *Kicks Dirt*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 15, 2006)

Prize in a contest? What?


----------



## Kyle (Jun 15, 2006)

No, these are just made up. But I really want that color of my name.    			 My favorite color is Teal. So I like that color. But these are fake.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> No, these are just made up. But I really want that color of my name.    			 My favorite color is Teal. So I like that color. But these are fake.


 I know that. I'm not that stupid......
See how I used the     			 at the end. I was joking. 

You get teal for Triva Master I think.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 15, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is the color Cyan, my friend. Anyway, I can't take a joke. I suck at taking jokes.


:rofl:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well you kind of make a bunch of them.  :lol: 

And Teal and Cyan.... Same thing.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 15, 2006)

Trivia is light blue, trust me I know, I've had the rank for 2 months total .


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Trivia is light blue, trust me I know, I've had the rank for 2 months total .


 Ok. It's a shade of Blue. Anyway. 

How was everyones day so far?


----------



## Kyle (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, I slept in, so I woke up a hour ago. My friend is coming to spend the night in 3 hours though. W00t! "I saw a cloud and it looked like a pony ^_^" 
:rofl:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Well, I slept in, so I woke up a hour ago. My friend is coming to spend the night in 3 hours though. W00t! "I saw a cloud and it looked like a pony ^_^" 
:rofl:


 Didn't we talk about that. The cloud thing.


----------



## Micah (Jun 15, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> My friend is coming to spend the night in 3 hours though. W00t!


 My friend is coming over tommorow and we're going to see Cars.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 15, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cars is an okay movie.  My grade went to see it on opening day for our last day of school.  It's pretty cool .


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really? I was thinking about seeing it.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 15, 2006)

My first day of summer was good. I could finally sleep in....


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2006)

Cars = made by John Lasseter
John Lasseter = very annoying person

Therefore...

Cars = bad

It'll be the apocalypse before I see that movie, honestly. >_>  I've come to detest Lasseter due to some things... That pertain to Hayao Miyazaki.  I won't go into detail... I can if you like.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 16, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Cars = made by John Lasseter
> John Lasseter = very annoying person
> 
> Therefore...
> ...


 go into detail.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 16, 2006)

okay, I just went to see Cars. Its awesome, best Disney & Pixar film since the incredibles. Its a 'must-see'.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jun 16, 2006)

I want to see fast and the furrious


----------



## Micah (Jun 16, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> okay, I just went to see Cars. Its awesome, best Disney & Pixar film since the incredibles. Its a 'must-see'.


 Yeah. Cars was a great movie. I liked the tractor tipping part.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 16, 2006)

ROFL!

Mooooo, *FART!*
and when Lightning did it he knocked them all down it was like moo, *fart*, moo, *fart*, moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*


----------



## Micah (Jun 16, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> ROFL!
> 
> Mooooo, *FART!*
> and when Lightning did it he knocked them all down it was like moo, *fart*, moo, *fart*, moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*,moo, *fart*


 I laughed sso hard I cried at that part.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 16, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I loved the part with the rusty cars and when the light turn off one is like "play freebird!" 

Also at the end with the voice acter whos in all Disney and Pixar movies watching all the movies he's voice acted in.  
:rofl:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jun 16, 2006)

the old rusty truck was inspired by a guy who can put his feet backwards thats why the truck move backwards


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 16, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Cars = made by John Lasseter
> John Lasseter = very annoying person
> 
> Therefore...
> ...


 wait a minute...


> John Lasseter, director of Pixar's A Bug's Life and the Toy Story series, calls the works of Miyazaki "the most inspirational films" for him, especially in directing Toy Story. In his homage to Miyazaki for the "Ghibli ga Ippai" laserdisc box set, Lasseter writes:


Lasseter sees Miyazaki as an insparation they don't have any problems. Therefore Cars=Awesome


----------



## SL92 (Jun 17, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It actually looks like a show a 3 year old would enjoy while hugging a barney and sipping from a cup 
:yawn:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't get to see that part    			 I don't think...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 17, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Let's just say his enthusiasm when it comes to Miyazaki reaches unhealthy levels. >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

Today, I ate 6 huge chicken fingers in a row for lunch.  In my lifetime, I've never eaten more than 2 for a meal >_<


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Today, I ate 6 huge chicken fingers in a row for lunch.  In my lifetime, I've never eaten more than 2 for a meal >_<


 Yah once I ate 8 - 9 tacos.... I stopped because there was no more.    			  Sometimes we can eat more than usual I guess.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, I had like 8 sandwhiches and a pizza for lunch.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Wow, I had like 8 sandwhiches and a pizza for lunch.


 GO YOU!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

Storm, have you used google earth lately? Isn't it awesome?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Storm, have you used google earth lately? Isn't it awesome?


 Yep.      			 It works best on cities though... my town hardley shows up.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, I can tell which one is my house, and I can see like the trees, but no detail.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 18, 2006)

Google Earth is pretty awesome, but its boring now. :\

But yeah, I hate tacos.    			 I'm not human, is that what your gonna say?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2006)

Finally some one who agrees.    
^_^			 

I can't get Google Earth to work on my computer though.


----------



## Micah (Jun 19, 2006)

Tacos aren't my favorite but my brother is obsessed with them.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 19, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Tacos aren't my favorite but my brother is obsessed with them.


 Tacos are pretty good...but I like burgers better....

But CHEESE!  That's another story.  Cheese (which is very tasty) pwns all.
 :yes:


----------



## sunate (Jun 19, 2006)

I like taco's!


----------



## sunate (Jun 19, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Finally some one who agrees.    
^_^
> 
> I can't get Google Earth to work on my computer though.


 I use that


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 19, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Finally some one who agrees.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2006)

I can see my neighbor's pool on Google Earth... 'Tis right next to my house.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 19, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can see my neighbor's pool on Google Earth... 'Tis right next to my house.


 well thats what you'd expect FROM A NEIGHBOR. ooh, that sounded 'Phil from, Bonus Stages-y"


----------



## ƒish (Jun 19, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can see my neighbor's pool on Google Earth... 'Tis right next to my house.


 heh, now we can find you. : o


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 19, 2006)

I can be seen on Google Earth


----------



## SL92 (Jun 21, 2006)

Stephenville is on Google Earth! Yeah! I can see my house!


----------



## SL92 (Jun 21, 2006)

Who's Mr. Sad?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Who's Mr. Sad? [/quote]
 What?


----------



## Micah (Jun 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Who's Mr. Sad? [/quote]
 I think it's Storm's alt.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 21, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Stephenville is on Google Earth! Yeah! I can see my house! [/quote]
 Stevemville eh? Looks like I'll have to track you down! Just kidding.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 22, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Who's Mr. Sad?


I think it's Storm's alt. [/quote]
 Oh well, I hope he doesn't mind if I delete it, then. 

*Goes to Admin Power Center*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Who wants a ride on the ROFL Copter?


----------



## Kyle (Jun 22, 2006)

I do! Oh noes we are

c
  R
    A
      $
        H
          I
            N
              G

Oh noes! We are in n00b town!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorta like, Mr.Sleep though.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Errrrr.... when is Bul gonna' post the first task...Im getting really Bored....  
:yawn:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 22, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Errrrr.... when is Bul gonna' post the first task...Im getting really Bored....  
:yawn:


 I already told you... the sun went out and we are now in the 2nd ice age without any light exept for our artifial light.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2006)

Ah I see. Untill the ROFL copter crashes and brings back light.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 23, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ah I see. Untill the ROFL copter crashes and brings back light.


 *Sees Copter*

Fire anti-aircraft guns!

*Fires*

*Shoots Down Copter*

Smart Tech: 1 point.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 29, 2006)

So whats everyong doing this summer?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 29, 2006)

Not much, I'm not sure if we are going anywhere or not.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I just got back from the beach yesterday. It was fun but one day we ate out to lunch and the waiter looked like he fell of the back of a turnip truck.     			 Anyway on Sunday I'm leaving for summer camp if I can get my physical in on time. The troop lost the form. It should be fun. I'm working on 3 merit badges, hopefully 4 so I will have more than enough for Star and a few for Life but I'm going to far ahead of myself and proably almost nobody understands what I'm saying right now.     

So that's what I'm doing this summer.


----------



## sunate (Jun 29, 2006)

me i am preety good.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 29, 2006)

i sorta understand what your saying but i know some other people that know for sure what your saying.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well I just got back from the beach yesterday. It was fun but one day we ate out to lunch and the waiter looked like he fell of the back of a turnip truck.     			 Anyway on Sunday I'm leaving for summer camp if I can get my physical in on time. The troop lost the form. It should be fun. I'm working on 3 merit badges, hopefully 4 so I will have more than enough for Star and a few for Life but I'm going to far ahead of myself and proably almost nobody understands what I'm saying right now.
> 
> So that's what I'm doing this summer.


 Im already past Star ^_______^ 

Anyways, Im going for camp next week starting saturday afternoon. Ill Post some thing in the message leaver when im ready.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 29, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 Awsome!

Right now I'm 2nd Class. I only need 2 requirments for 1st class so I'm almost there. I'll have it done after summer camp.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 29, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm babysitting, writing a novel, and doing stuff anyone else would like biking, etc.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome back, OCM. I was wondering where you disappeared too. It seems like everyone is starting to vanish for a time on end... Could it be, the Curse is back!?!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 29, 2006)

Yah, I was wondering too.


----------



## Linkerator (Jun 29, 2006)

It's been forever. >_>


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Welcome back, OCM. I was wondering where you disappeared too. It seems like everyone is starting to vanish for a time on end... Could it be, the Curse is back!?!


 I was at the beach.     			 Didn't you read my sig?

Anyway.... Storm's birthday is the same day I have been here for half a year.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have only been here half-a-year? 0_o  

Good job    
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea. It kind of went fast. 

Cool sig BTW.    
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 1, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I remember when you had a sig made by darth too.  :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2006)

Yea. I might still have it. I'll check.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 1, 2006)

phm....I gotta go to bed early tonight (10:00pm ish) becuase I gotta get up at 6am to get dressed, eat, etc. for summer camp. Do you have to wake up that early OCM?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> phm....I gotta go to bed early tonight (10:00pm ish) becuase I gotta get up at 6am to get dressed, eat, etc. for summer camp. Do you have to wake up that early OCM?


 Not that early. I need to go to bed around 10 to and I would have to wake 7:30am so it wouldn't be as bad but still kind of early.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm back! I'll tell you all about where I went tomorrow.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 2, 2006)

Cool! It's been wierd without you.

coughweneedcoughjulycoughb3cough


----------



## Kyle (Jul 2, 2006)

We need a new chat thread!


----------

